# ABT ?



## cal1956 (May 20, 2015)

what pray tell is an ABT ?


----------



## mdboatbum (May 20, 2015)

Atomic Buffalo Turd. Cream cheese filled, bacon wrapped jalapeño usually with a small piece of smoked sausage in the middle. They're amazing.


----------



## cal1956 (May 20, 2015)

thank you for clearing that up .

I feel like I have joined a little boys club with all the secret codes


----------



## thegreatmc (May 23, 2015)

This could help a lot. It did for me. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms/0_100#post_821798


----------



## timberjet (May 23, 2015)

2l.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Feb 15, 2015


















hwt1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Feb 15, 2015


















jerk3.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Feb 15, 2015


















abt sb.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Feb 1, 2015


















csr 3.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jan 10, 2015


















southwest jerk chicken 3.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 20, 2014


















abt123.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 27, 2014


















poppers on steroids.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 26, 2014


















27 july 14.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 26, 2014


















poppers.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## aggie94 (Jun 12, 2015)

Timberjet those look great, I love it when the bacon is really crisp!


----------



## timberjet (Jun 12, 2015)

Aggie94 said:


> Timberjet those look great, I love it when the bacon is really crisp!


If you want crisp bacon par cooking it first in the microwave a little will get you there. Use very thin bacon and you can even roll it out with a rolling pin to make it thinner. I'm a just right bacon fan not crispy myself.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 12, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> thank you for clearing that up .
> 
> I feel like I have joined a little boys club with all the secret codes


You have...and initiation follows during your first smoke......kiddin.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 12, 2015)

timberjet said:


> 2l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

